# New axle,,bearings getting quite warm



## Mike Redmond (Apr 18, 2010)

Drove my boat out to the lake today, for try outs,when I got back I touched my grease bearing cups :shock: one was quite warm the other was even more so #-o ,this axle assembly is brand new bought it this fall never went anywhere with it,,any clues as to what I should do, cause I am driving down to the east coast this summer (3000 miles)feel I should go back to the dealer with this :? , looks like more $$$ out of my pocket,,any ideas?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 18, 2010)

You might have the castle nut too tight. 
Check the grease in the bearings and adjust.


----------



## KMixson (Apr 18, 2010)

You may have too much pre-load on the bearings (castle nut too tight) or not enough grease in the axle assembly. If you have too much pre-load on the bearings it will cause the grease to pushed out of the bearing surfaces too much and get hot. This in turn causes the grease inside to liquefy and boil off at a faster rate. It can even get to the point of catching on fire in extreme cases. You need to take the hub off and grease the bearings. Then reassemble the hub onto the axle and tighten the castle nut finger tight with no end play(side to side motion) in the hub. The wheel should turn very freely. Then tighten the nut with a wrench until the wheel has some resistance in turning (about a quarter turn of the wrench). Back off of the nut and tighten it finger tight until you line up the castle nut with the cotter pin hole in the axle. You may have to put a wrench on the nut to get it to the next slot on the nut. If it is just a hair past the slot I would back up to that slot and install the cotter pin. Check the hub. It should not have any end play in it but should turn freely. Apply dust cap or bearing protector and you are done.


----------

